# PC Komplettsystem bis 1000 Euro



## Fragensteller76 (17. Februar 2021)

Hallo Leute,

habe mich extra hier angemeldet da sich nun herausgestellt hat, das ich mit einer an mich gerichteten Bitte überfordert war. Eine gute Bekannte möchte ihrem Sohn zum 12 Geburtstag einen PC schenken und ich sollte ihr einen raussuchen den sie dann bestellt. Schön wäre ein Komplettpaket mit PC, Monitor, Maus und Tastatur. Notfalls ging e auch sich diese 4 Sachen im gleichen Shop zu bestellen. Mit einem Selbstbau PC oder Aufrüst PC wären sie definitv überfordert. Wie gesagt, perfekt wäre ein Paket wo sie auf kaufen klicken und er ist ne Woche später da.

Der Junge spielt aktuell gelegentlich Fußball (vermutlich FIFA) und irgendein Autorennen auf der Playstation, ist also nicht der Intensivzocker. Preislich sollten 1000 Euro nicht überschritten werden. Super Cool wäre es wenn das Gehäuse (und vielleicht die Maus, Tastatur) auch optisch ein wenig hermacht. Ansonsten hat er keine konkreten Anforderung außer, dass er mit dem Teil neben Office und Internet auch mal neue Titel Zocken will (welche weiß ich nicht er beginnt ja gerade erst). Dann soll er nicht mehr als 1000 Euro kosten (inkl. Monitor) und nicht schon nächstes Jahr hoffnungslos überaltert sein.

Als Prozessor dachte ich an irgendwas aus der AMD Ryzen 5 Serie, vielleicht sogar den 3600 aber da wird es vielleicht mit den 1000 Euro knapp da man eine dedizierte Grafikkarte bräuchte.

Es wäre total super wenn jemand 1-2 Links posten/schicken könnte auf Angebote von Komplett Sets bzw. PC und Monitor getrennt. Ihr würdet mir total helfen. Falls das nicht möglich ist dann würde mir auch helfen wenn ihr mir Tipps zu den Komponenten gebt die in dieser Preisklasse möglich sind.

Vielen Dank im voraus

EDIT: Habe jetzt z.B. den gefunden: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 / 32 GB RAM / 480 GB SSD / Radeon RX550 / Samsung 24 Zoll  Monitor für 850 Euro









						Komplett-Set Gamer PC AMD Ryzen5 3600 6x 4,2GHz - Radeon RX550 4GB OC 32GB M.2  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Komplett-Set Gamer PC AMD Ryzen5 3600 6x 4,2GHz - Radeon RX550 4GB OC 32GB M.2 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2021)

Das ist aktuell bzw. seit 3-4 Monaten die schlechteste Zeit seit zig Jahren, um einen Gaming-PC zu kaufen. Denn Grafikkarten sind überall ausverkauft, und wenn es mal eine gibt, dann ist die 70 bis über 100 Prozent teurer als noch im Herbst letztes Jahr.

Es kann aber sein, dass man für 1000€ Glück hat und einen ordentlich PC bekommt - allerdings ist das dann ein PC, der im Herbst eher 700-800€ gekostet hätte. UNd ich meine dann auch NUR den PC.

Im Moment würde ich bei einem Komplett-PC so was hier anraten https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p109611  der kostet aber halt 1100€. Die günstigeren PCs bei Agando haben dann aber nur eine GTX 1660 oder schwächer, und teils zudem noch nur einen Ryzen 5 2600 oder einen Core i5-9500. Da liegt man dann bei 900-950 Euro, aber verliert um die 30% Gamingleistung.

Was aber vlt eine Option ist: https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p108457  der hat nen Ryzen 5 2600. Wenn man da die Grafikkarte von der vorhanden Karte auf eine RX 5700 ändert, dann ist man bei nur ein klein wenig über 1000€ und nah dran am 1100€-PC. Allerdings hat der PC DEUTLICH weniger Speicherplatz als der PC für 1100€, bei dem ein Ryzen 3600 und eine RX 5700 drin ist.

Den Shop hab ich übrigens rausgesucht, da ich da oft vergleichsweise faire Preise gesehen hab für Komplett-PCs. Du kannst natürlich noch woanders schauen - meiner Erfahrung nach gehören die aber eh schon zu den eher preiswerten Anbietern. Aber mal ganz grob mal das, was ein alternativer PC können müsste:

Ryzen 5 2600, 2600X oder 3600 oder auch Core i5-10400(F), 16GB RAM, AMD RX 5700 oder Nvidia RTX 2060. SSD mit 1000GB Speicherplatz. Windows inklusive. Das sind die Eckdaten - je nach Anbieter können natürlich Gehäuse, Netzteil und Mainboard eher mäßig sein, aber solange alles läuft, ist das sekundär. Die bauen ja keine PCs mit Teilen, bei denen die Gefahr groß ist, dass der keine 2 Jahre hält 

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass man erstmal nur eine Einsteiger-Grafikkarte wie die GTX 1660, GTX 1560 Super oder GTX 1660 Super oder auch AMD RX 5500 XT mit 8GB nimmt. Die reichen gut für Full-HD aus, oft auch für hohe Details. Das aber nur machen, FALLS man das dann deutlich unter 1000€, an sich klar unter 900€ mit einem Ryzen 5 oder so bekommt. Denn der Leistungsvorsprung allein wegen der RX 5700 oder einer RTX 2060 liegt selbst auf die beste der Einsteigerkarten bei 30%.

Zwischen der GTX 1660 Super und der rx 5700 / RTX 2060 wäre noch die AMD RX 5600 XT zu nennen. Ein PC mit dieser Karte und dem Rest wie beim 1100€-PC wäre also auch okay, wenn der dann günstiger ist.

Hier wäre noch ein aktuelles Schnäppchen bei Saturn: https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_captiva-i58-681-2706454.html  1000€ mit nem i5-10400F, der ist ein wenig schneller als der Ryzen 5 3600. Derzeit würde normalerweise alleine die RTX 2060 für sich betrachtet 450€ und mehr kosten, wenn man sie sich separat kaufen wollte... 


Wenn es aber 1000€ mit Monitor&co sein müssen: da wäre maximal so ein PC drin https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p108465  oder https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p109610  der letztere hat die schnellere Grafikkarte, aber keine Festplatte und somit nur insgesamt 250GB. Man kann aber auch selber eine 1000GB-Platte für 35€ besorgen und einbauen. Was die Core i5-CPUs angeht, so bietet Agando in dem Segment leider nur einen i5-9500 an. Den würde ich nicht nehmen, der hat 6 Kerne, aber kein Hyperthreading.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Februar 2021)

Ich tendiere in solchen Fällen mit so arg beschränktem Budget und in dieser extremen Zeit als Empfehlung gerne zum günstigen Office Notebook plus Spielkonsole. Da kommt man im Zweifel mit weit unter 1000 Euro hin (falls kein Fernseher oder Monitor dazu kommt).


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich tendiere in solchen Fällen mit so arg beschränktem Budget und in dieser extremen Zeit als Empfehlung gerne zum günstigen Office Notebook plus Spielkonsole. Da kommt man im Zweifel mit weit unter 1000 Euro hin (falls kein Fernseher oder Monitor dazu kommt).


Wenn es ihm egal ist, ob es PC- oder Konsolengames sind, dann kann man das machen. Ein "Gamingnotebook" wäre auch ganz knapp machbar, da sind für 1000€ Modelle drin, die ne GTX 1660 Ti haben. Das wäre dann vergleichbar mit einem AKTUELL 800-850€-PC, bei dem man dann noch 150-200€ für Monitor und Co einplant. Nachteil Notebook: man kann da bis auf Speicher(platz) nichts aufrüsten. Beim PC kann man per neuer Grafikkarte in 2-3 Jahren den PC fit für alles neue machen.


----------



## Fragensteller76 (18. Februar 2021)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen, zahlreichen und kompetenten Antworten. Damit hätte ich in der Form nicht gerechnet.

Das es gerade schlechte Zeiten für den Kauf sind habe ich im Zuge der Recherche bereits irgendwo gelesen aber ich denke das ist dann eben so. Ich würde natürlich noch warten aber für die Leute ist ein Computer ein Computer und der Junge freut sich schon drauf. Denke nicht, dass die mit dem Kauf warten werden. Ein Notebook wollen sie ebenfalls nicht.

Die Kriterien sind also: PC, kein Notebook. 1000 Euro Budget inkl. Monitor, Tastatur und Maus. Gehäuse, Maus und Tastatur wenn möglich halbwegs "cool".

Vielleicht ist es ja eine gute Überlegung ein gutes Board und den relativ starken Ryzen 5 3600 zu nehmen und dafür erst einmal nur weniger RAM, weniger Speicherkapazität und schwächere Grafikkarte. Dann kann sich der Junge falls es zum Hobby wird zu Weihnachten, Geburtstag usw. RAM wünschen, Grafikkarte wünschen oder eine zusätzliche HDD einbauen und so weiter. Oder würde ihre eine schwächere CPU nehmen und dafür eine bessere Grafikkarte und mehr RAM, Festplatte?

Ich neige aus dem Bauch heraus eher zum Ryzen 5 3600 und schwächeren Komponenten die sich der Junge dann Stück für Stück aufrüsten kann. Seht ihr das ähnlich? Wobei es mit dem Ryzen 5 3600 inkl. Monitor usw. und den 1000 Euro ziemlich kanpp wird aber möglich ist es.

Der https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p105087 wäre so eine Variante aber trotz schwacher Grafikkarte usw. liegt er 50 Euro über dem Budget. Wäre das aber trotzdem ein brauchbares System für den Anfang? Oder beim Przessor lieber auf den 2600, 2600X gehen und dafür die anderen Komponenten etwas besser wählen. Wie gesagt, die 1000 Euro sind bereits das Maximum inkl. Monitor.

PS: agando-shop.de gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem der Konfigurator


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2021)

Das Komplettpaket wäre für den Preis okay, aber derzeit nicht lieferbar, steht da jedenfalls.

Der Ryzen 5 3600 ist eine gute Idee, ich finde auch besser: gute Basis, Einsteiger-Grafikkarte und dann halt mal nachrüsten. Die CPU kann man nämlich nicht so einfach ersetzen, bzw. wenn es dann so weit ist, dass es wirklich sein muss, gibt es passende CPUs eh nur noch gebraucht, und meist lohnt sich dann ein kompletter Wechsel von CPU, Board und RAM eher.

Bei Agando sind allerdings Änderungen oft recht teuer. Daher würde ich versuchen, nen PC zu finden, der möglichst vieles schon so bietet, wie man es wünscht.

Der Core i5-10400F wäre übrigens besser als der Ryzen - allerdings bietet den Agando in keinem PC an. Der 10400F kostet (im freien Handel) 30-40€ weniger und ist in Spielen etwas schneller.

Falls man nur nen PC kauft und den Rest separat holt: Beim Monitor kannst du ca 130-150€ rechnen, wenn man sich selber einen mit 24 Zoll kauft. Maus/Tastatur: es gibt "coole" Modelle ab jeweils 20€, die taugen dann halt nicht soooo viel, aber bei dem Budget sollte man das ruhig akzeptieren und nicht Maus&Tastatur für je 50-60€ oder mehr nehmen.

Hier wäre noch einer von Megaport, bestellbar über MediaMarkt oder auch Saturn: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/megaport-gaming-pc-platin-gaming-pc-mit-ryzen-5-78238168.html   da hat man dann 150-200€ Puffer für Monitor&Co. Ich meine, Megaport gibt es auch bei amazon.

Und hier noch einer von Medion - der ist für den Preis richtig gut: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_medion-erazer®-p66084-md34738-2648427.html  i5-10400F, 500GB SSD, 16GB RAM und eine GTX 1650 Super (die ist quasi identisch zur GTX 1660 bei der Leistung) für 800€.

Bei MediaMarkt/Saturn verkaufen seit einer Weile einige Anbieter ihre PCs, daher findet man da durchaus auch mal was - die kommen dann direkt von dem jeweiligen Anbieter, nicht von MM/S.

Bei Agando wiederum finde ich maximal das hier bis 850€: https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p109610  der hat halt nur nen Ryzen 5 2600 und 250GB SSD und keine HDD für 830€, ABER die GTX 1660 Super wäre ein gute Stück schneller als die GTX 1660 oder 1650 Super.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Februar 2021)

Wobei man bei diesen Komplettrechnern scheinbar 500 Watt NoName Netzteile verbaut. Dies bedeutet, wenn denn irgendwann mal eine neue merklich stärkere Grafikkarte kommt wird auch gleich ein neues Netzteil für 50 bis 70 Euro fällig.

Von den von Herb geposteten PCs gefällt mir bei Preis / Leistung der von Medion bei Media Markt am besten.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei man bei diesen Komplettrechnern scheinbar 500 Watt NoName Netzteile verbaut. Dies bedeutet, wenn denn irgendwann mal eine neue merklich stärkere Grafikkarte kommt wird auch gleich ein neues Netzteil für 50 bis 70 Euro fällig.


Ja, das kann natürlich passieren. Wenn die neue Karte aber nicht grad über 150W mehr in der Spitze braucht, dürfte es passen. Als groben Maßstab kann man sagen: wenn es ab Werk die nötigen PCIe-Stecker hat, dann reicht es meist aus. Man müsste es aber bei einem Grafikkarten-Neukauf in jedem Falle im Hinterkopf behalten, dass vlt. 70€ für ein Netzteil fällig werden.

Bei Agando könnte man da natürlich vorsorglich ein stärkeres Modell reinkonfigurieren - das sind aber auch schnell 40-50€ mehr für ein klar besseres Netzteil, zB bei dem einen PC statt 500W Aerocool-Basismodell ein 600W-Gold oder 700W-Bronze-Modell (jeweils) Be quiet => 50€ mehr.  Wenn man dafür aber dann bei nem anderen Teil sparen muss, macht das auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Fragensteller76 (23. Februar 2021)

Vielen vielen Dank,

ich habe noch eine Frage zu den Festplatten, welche Variante würdet ihr da für einen 12 jährigen empfehlen? Ich denke nicht, dass er der ganz große Zocker wird und Filme wird er auch nicht sammeln. In Klammern die Aufpreise.

a.) SSD 960 GB + keine HDD   (+80 €)
b.) SSD 480 GB + keine HDD   (+30 €)
c.) SSD 240 GB + keine HDD   (+0 €)

d.) SSD 960 GB + HDD 1 TB   (+120 €)
e.) SSD 480 GB + HDD 1 TB   (+70 €)
f.) SSD 240 GB + HDD 1 TB   (+40 €)

Welche Variante würdet ihr für ihn wählen?

Zweite Frage ist ob die drei folgenden Grafikkarten in etwa gleich "schlecht" sind oder ob es da spürbare Unterschiede gibt? Oder kann man sagen die nehmen sich kaum was. Ich denke er wird sich in 1-2 Jahren dann eh eine "richtige" kaufen.

a.) AMD Radeon RX550 4 GB
b.)  Nvidia GeForce GTX 1650 4 GB
c.)  Nvidia GeForce GTX 1660 6 GB

Letzte Frage ist wie wichtig ein DVD Laufwerk ist. Ein System hat bereits eins eingebaut, bei den anderen müsste man bei Bedarf und dort wo möglich eins nachrüsten bzw. Extern per USB. Aber braucht man das heute überhaupt noch oder werden die Spiele grundsätzlich herunter geladen?

Vielen vielen Dank nochmal, ihr seid wirklich super.


----------



## Toshii (23. Februar 2021)

Zur ersten Frage: 
ich würde persönlich für einen 12 Jährigen Option e) oder f) wählen. Warum? Auf die SSD wird das Betriebssystem draufgepackt und die wichtigsten Spiele (daher reichen 250GB bzw. 480GB eigentlich aus). Dennoch bin ich auch ein großer Fan einer zusätzlichen regulären HDD als Datengrab für alles, was abseits von Zocken gemacht wird (in seinem Fall: Schule, Fotos,...)

Zweite Frage:
Laut Grafikkartenvergleiche wäre die GTX 1660 6GB aus den 3 Optionen die beste = stärkste Variante

Dritte Frage:
Also ein DVD Laufwerk zur Installation von Spielen wird wirklich so gut wie gar nicht mehr benötigt, da die meisten Spiele mittlerweile über die großen Plattformen wie Steam, GOG, ... geladen werden. Wenn er aber hier und da einmal einen Film über den PC schuaen wollen würde, bietet sich definitiv ein internes Laufwerk an, denn die externen Laufwerke haben zwar den Vorteil, dass sie für die seltenen Bedarfsfälle angeschafft und an den PC angeschlossen werden können, aber im Vergleich zu internen Varianten wohl immer noch wesentlich lauter im Betrieb sind (kann ich nicht bestätigen, da ich selbst noch auf interne Laufwerke schwöre und kein externes besitze - sind aber sehr häufige negative Komentare bei externen Laufwerken).


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Februar 2021)

Es kommt darauf an, wie viele Spiele er hat und was sonst noch so Daten auf dem Rechner verwaltet werden. 

Ich würde als SSD 1 bis 2 TB nehmen und noch dazu eine HDD mit 3 bis 5 TB. Aber das ist natürlich dann auch eine Frage des Geldes. Wenn es gar nicht anders geht halt eine 512GB SSD und 2TB HDD. Der Aufpreis von 1 auf 2 TB ist sehr gering. 

Als Grafikkarte würde ich dennoch Option C) nehmen, schon alleine weil die 6GB RAM hat. 4GB kann heute schon oft knapp werden und Leistung kosten.

Was das DVD Laufwerk angeht, wenn ihr bisher keine Spiele auf DVD habt und auch keine DVD Filme, dann braucht man auch kein Laufwerk. Sollen mit dem Rechner auch mal Filme geschaut werden wäre direkt ein BluRay Laufwerk sinnvoll, die kosten dann allerdings auch gleich. 
DVDs Brennen ist in Zeiten von Cloudspeicher und USB Sticks aber obsolet geworden.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2021)

Fragensteller76 schrieb:


> Vielen vielen Dank,
> 
> ich habe noch eine Frage zu den Festplatten, welche Variante würdet ihr da für einen 12 jährigen empfehlen? Ich denke nicht, dass er der ganz große Zocker wird und Filme wird er auch nicht sammeln. In Klammern die Aufpreise.
> 
> ...


960GB SSD und keine HDD. Das reicht fürs Erste Dicke. Und dann kann man sich mal eine 2TB-HDD nachkaufen, wenn die Spielesammlung zu groß wird. 2TB gibt es für 50€. Manche Games haben schon heute über 80GB, aber da ist eher selten. Die meisten, auch große "Topgames", eher so 40-60GB .d.h. da passen mehr als 10 "große" Games locker drauf.

zB Assasssins Creed: Valhalla oder Anno 1800 haben je gute 50GB, Cyberpunk 2077 ca 65GB, so was wie Total War - a Troy Saga  oder WRC 9 (Rally-Simulation) ca 25GB, das aktuelle Call of Duty kappe 80GB, Formel 1 2020 ca 45GB...

Spirit übertreíbt da maßlos, aber ist auch ein extremer Games-Sammler und kann das offenbar gar nicht mehr richtig abschätzen, was ein "normaler" Nutzer braucht  





Fragensteller76 schrieb:


> Zweite Frage ist ob die drei folgenden Grafikkarten in etwa gleich "schlecht" sind oder ob es da spürbare Unterschiede gibt? Oder kann man sagen die nehmen sich kaum was. Ich denke er wird sich in 1-2 Jahren dann eh eine "richtige" kaufen.
> 
> a.) AMD Radeon RX550 4 GB
> b.)  Nvidia GeForce GTX 1650 4 GB
> ...


Die RX550 kannst du komplett vergessen. Die GTX 1650 4GB reicht gerade so für aktuelle Games, aber die GTX 1660 ist da deutlich besser.

DVD braucht man heutzutage nicht mehr, außer er will häufig mal ne Musik-CD kopieren oder so.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Spirit übertreíbt da maßlos, aber ist auch ein extremer Games-Sammler und kann das offenbar gar nicht mehr richtig abschätzen, was ein "normaler" Nutzer braucht


Lol, meine 2TB Gaming-SSD ist bis zum Rand voll, ein paar aktuelle Games habe ich sogar wieder auf HDD. Um alle meine Games installiert vorzuhalten bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich 20 - 30 TB... 

Aber es stimmt schon, wenn man so fünf Spiele oder so installiert vorhält, dann kommt man natürlich mit viel weniger Speicherplatz aus.

Ich meinte jetzt allerdings den Mehr an Speicherplatz auch nicht unbedingt für Spiele sondern eben für andere Daten. Fotos, Videos, Musik etc. 

Wenn man seine Spielesession auf Video aufnimmt, kommen da gerne mal 20GB an Rohdaten in der Stunde zustande.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn man seine Spielesession auf Video aufnimmt, kommen da gerne mal 20GB an Rohdaten in der Stunde zustande.


Ob das jetzt aber "gängiger Standard" eines Spielers ist, darüber können wir uns streiten.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Lol, meine 2TB Gaming-SSD ist bis zum Rand voll, ein paar aktuelle Games habe ich sogar wieder auf HDD. Um alle meine Games installiert vorzuhalten bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich 20 - 30 TB...



Ja, DU bist ja auch ein echter Gaming-Freak UND willst ja, wenn ich mich täusche, möglichst alle Games auch installiert haben und lassen. Das ist doch aber kein Maßstab.

Selbst ich, der bei jedem, den ich kenne, als "Gamerfreak" wahrgenommen wird, hab alle Games, die ich ab und an gern spiele, plus noch einiges mehr auf insgesamt 3TB untergebracht...  Ich deinstalliere aber natürlich auch etliche Dinger wieder, wenn sie nicht gut waren oder wenn ich die lange nicht mehr gespielt hab.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber es stimmt schon, wenn man so fünf Spiele oder so installiert vorhält, dann kommt man natürlich mit viel weniger Speicherplatz aus.


Fünf? ^^  Lesen kannst du, oder? Rechne mal die Games zusammen, die ich nannte - im Schnitt sind es um die 40-50GB. Da kannst du locker 10 aktuelle AAA-Titel zusammen mit Windows auf die 1TB-SSD packen und hast immer noch mindestens 30% frei.

Und 10 solcher Games sind für einen normalen Durchschnitts-Jugendlichen Gelegenheitsgamer - und er IST offenbar nur Gelegenheitsspieler, siehe den Hinweis zu seiner Playstation-Nutzung - schon sehr viel, vor allem wenn es 10 Games direkt für den Anfang sein sollten.

Bei dem Budget und der Beschreibung, wie (wenig) intensiv er Playstation spielt, wäre es ein Wunder, wenn er sich schon in den ersten Wochen mehr als 5-6 Games kauft. Bis da mal mehr Platz nötig ist, dürften zig Monate vergehen -  er wird sicher nicht innerhalb von wenigen Wochen zu einem Spiritogre 2.0...  

Mein Patensohn ist 16, der spielt laut meines Kumpels "den halben Tag", hat viele Freunde, bei oder mit denen er dann zockt - der hat seit 2-3 Jahren eine PS4 und besitzt wenn es hochkommt insgesamt grad mal 10 Spiele, und das ist bei seinen Kumpels genau so. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt allerdings den Mehr an Speicherplatz auch nicht unbedingt für Spiele sondern eben für andere Daten. Fotos, Videos, Musik etc.
> 
> Wenn man seine Spielesession auf Video aufnimmt, kommen da gerne mal 20GB an Rohdaten in der Stunde zustande.


Ja, Wenn wenn wenn... hier geht es um ein sehr enges Budget, da wird man sich zurückhalten können, falls nötig, und nicht sofort nach PC-Kauf schon verlangen, zig Dutzende GB an Videos neu erstellen zu können oder so was.

Und um mit Fotos und Musik eine 1TB SSD nennenswert voll zu bekommen, muss man schon echt viel  Kram haben - ich hab zB um die 5000 Songs in guter Qualität auf dem Laptop, und selbst das sind nur 80GB. Wo soll der Junge denn nun plötzlich die ganzen Datenmengen hernehmen, damit er direkt zum Start schon mehr eine 1TB SSD wirklich braucht?

Es geht hier halt auch um die Kosten, da kann man nicht locker flockig sagen "ach, Moment - 5TB HDD und 1TB SSD wären nicer als nur ne 480GB SSD; also ab in den Warenkorb damit!"    Klar: wenn das Geld da ist, dann würde ich auch sagen: 2TB SSD und 5TB, ach was: direkt 8TB HDD und ab dafür. Aber wenn es für den Anfang reichen soll, um eine normale Menge an Fotos, Musik , Videos und (Gelegenheits)Spielen zu speichern, dann reichen 1TB. Weniger würde ich nicht nehmen, auch da die Ersparnis nicht so dolle ist.


----------



## Fragensteller76 (1. März 2021)

Ich möchte mich noch einmal für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe bedanken. Vielen Dank


----------

